# TORONTO | Signature Towers - Canada House | 231m | 69 fl | 202m | 59 fl | U/C



## ChesterCopperpot (May 24, 2012)

http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2014/10/application-submitted-sky-scraping-towers-concord-cityplace


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

And Concord continues to disappoint. hno:


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

What a pile of crap. Why the city council doesn't have a design board panel? They are always concerned about shadowing yet they don't have any problem allowing this monstrosity being built. And you don't add colour stripes randomly just for the sake of "add some fresh colour". Lipstick on a pig, that's what it is. Who the hell designed this stuff? Fukc Concord.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

relax man, this is just the first proposal. Yes the city has a DRP, and as this is simply the initial application, it has yet to go to the DRP.

That said, its gunna be a piece of crap no matter what. Looking at these renders Concord obviously hasn't given much to P+S in terms of a budget to make a good looking tower.

Those random colours are also the public art component, similar to Concords Tango building up at the 401.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

And it's Concord, so it's going to be as mind numbing as all their other buildings. If Concord would pack up and high tail it back to Vancouver it would be the best XMas pressie ever.


----------



## Mercenary (Feb 3, 2007)

Where exactly is this being built?

Can someone indicate it on a map?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Public art panels! :hahaha:

It would just be bland and cookie cutter without that, but this "art" installation will really make it stand out. People will think it's amazing how someone actually managed to scale the walls with such a huge volume of spray paint in order to deface the buildings!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Innsertnamehere said:


> relax man, this is just the first proposal. Yes the city has a DRP, and as this is simply the initial application, it has yet to go to the DRP.
> 
> That said, its gunna be a piece of crap no matter what. Looking at these renders Concord obviously hasn't given much to P+S in terms of a budget to make a good looking tower.
> 
> Those random colours are also the public art component, similar to Concords Tango building up at the 401.


quite crappy renders though. Not really a good 1st impression.


----------



## A'A (Mar 30, 2012)

Mercenary said:


> Where exactly is this being built?
> 
> Can someone indicate it on a map?


Those towers will be built where concord place sales office is located now.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Tuscani01 said:


> As promised:


..


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Those art panels could turn out well. Is it true they're supposed to be metal and have a lighting feature?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Concord Canada House 1: 231,3 m / 69 floors
Concord Canada House 2: 202,2 m / 59 floors

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/1438










2020-01-07 by Red Mars


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-02-23 by Red Mars


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-24 by [U]Red Mars[/U]


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-01 by Johnny Au


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

decent infill.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-13 by bilked


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-31 by gambinoo










2021-08-31 by Red Mars


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Concord's Secret Garden Oasis Pops-Up in Downtown Toronto *
_Excerpt_

TORONTO, Aug. 18, 2021 /CNW/ - Concord today announced details surrounding its latest experiential activation, the Secret Garden, an urban oasis located in the heart of Toronto and a celebration of new build "Concord Canada House," a two tower residential condominium reaching up to 79 floors in height and the newest addition to Toronto's iconic skyline.

A nod to the Hermès rooftop garden "Un Jardin sur le Toit" in Paris, France, the Secret Garden pop-up is located at the Downtown Toronto Concord Presentation Centre and is an illustration of Concord Canada House's signature indoor/outdoor living space. Showcasing certain fittings specific to the new build, the pop-up is designed to serve as an inspiration to purchasers and an example of what they might achieve in their space with the cosmopolitan city of Toronto at their fingertips.

"We created the Secret Garden to give purchasers a chance to experience an immersive sanctuary; a place to feel inspired about the indoor/outdoor space offered at Concord Canada House," said Isaac Chan, Vice President, Sales and Marketing at Concord Adex. "Toronto is a very sophisticated real estate market and our clients expect more. With this project, we challenged ourselves to create an urban oasis for our guests -- one that matches the tone and feel of Concord Canada House."

Guests of the appointment-only Secret Garden will enjoy immersive design and culinary offerings from the best in the city. Lush floral accents from Stemz spillover from inside the space out onto the balcony, adding an oasis effect to an otherwise urban backdrop. A custom marble infinity table from Avissa Design engages both the interior and exterior space through one visual line, creating a stylish mirroring outcome. Once seated, guests will enjoy a series of culinary experiences from Team Canada Pastry Chef, Calvin Wat and elixirs from mixologist Henrik Tonning.

More : Concord's Secret Garden Oasis Pops-Up in Downtown Toronto


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-13 by Red Mars


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-04 by ttcfan123










2021-12-10 by Red Mars


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-03 by Red Mars


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by Red Mars


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-24 by Riseth










2022-08-25 by Red Mars


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-13 by Red Mars


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-01 by tstormers


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-13 by ProjectEnd


----------

